# Bolivian Ram dying :(



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

He is grey-colored and almost laying on the bottom (though still upright). 
I've had him for a couple months and when I initially got him he was doing fine, even paired up and spawned with a female. The longer I had him though, the more I realized that he wasn't eating flakes or pellets, only frozen food (daphnia and bloodworms). Of course I can't feed them this food every meal so I figured he would eventually start eating flake and pellets. He never did take to those so I recently (last two days) started feeding frozen every evening. I'm afraid it might be too late though  His stomach is pretty sunken....is this slow starvation or a parasite or both?
Should I put him out of his misery or try to treat him? I feel so bad, his mate won't leave his side...

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## dtress3 (Jan 27, 2007)

it's hard to tell what exactly the problem is. Poor diet can lead to health problems....so if he only ate the frozen food, then that could be the source of your problem. However, it could also be parasitic. Did the other fish eat the flakes or pellets?

What are the water parameters? Is the water quality good? Bolivian rams usually need very good water quality, so is there a possibility that uneaten food led to poor water quality?

Either way, I would do a water change, and start treatment as soon as possible for parasites. Hopefully you will get more expert advice soon. Can you post a pic?


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

GH:60 KH: 40 PH: 7.0 Nitrite: 0 Nitrate: 15 Ammonia: 0ppm

He is in with three other rams (females), two bettas, two kuhli loaches, a platy and otos so I don't think wasted food is a problem (the others clean up pretty well).

From the parameters above I don't think water is a problem either (I also did a 70% wc two days ago).
I'll see about getting some medicine...
Thanks for your advice though...


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

What brand if dechlorinator do you use?

Robin


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Genesis


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

This may not be THE problem but it could be contributing to the problem.

I quickly looked up your dechlorinator and from it's description it sounds like it works on chlorine but says nothing about chloramine.

Many town water supplies now have chloramine added to the water. You should check with your water company. If your dechlorinator isn't taking care of the chloramine then your fish will stress at every water change and the larger the water change the more stressfull it will be for them. Some fish will be more sensitive to this situation then others.

Robin


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

As soon as you asked me about the water conditioner I looked at it too and I realized too that didn't say anything about chloramine (!). I'm really frustrated and mad at myself now...my poor fish...

I will try to remedy this situation ASAP...thanks!


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok, just got back from the LFS, got proper water conditioner and anti-parasitic meds. When I was adding the meds I noticed the sick ram swim out, the poor guy can barely swim! He is just wobbling weakly in order to swim...I hope he can recover!


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I hope he makes it, too. Let us know.

Robin


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Short test to check for chloramine vs chlorine as the water treatment. Try running a glass early in the morning when no water has been run in a while. Stick your nose in the glass and test for smell. If you get a strong chlorine smell I would lean toward it being clorine rather than the other. The chlorine comes out much more than chloramine. Not a firm test as the residual in the water varies quite a lot. For better, call the water supply and ask, perhaps? If this is the problem I would have thought it would have been much more evident, sooner, and more widespread. Before you kick yourself too much, it may not be your fault (at least on this point) :?


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I lost him  He looked to be improving slightly but was gone the next day. This is the first time I think I've cried over a fish...
To top it off, I lost one of my kuhlis too (I didn't realize until too late that they are very sensitive to meds in the water)....
Thanks for your advice everyone!


----------

